# Anybody seen one like this one?r



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Got tons of them in the northeast, old gravity system


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Yep old coal fired boiler. It has been converted to natural gas but the base is in bad shape. Thinking of saving the majority of the system. Will know more after a pressure test tomorrow.


----------

